# Natsu Is Growing Up



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

He's almost 17 months old now and is coming out of the awkwardness, still obviously a teenager though.


These are all recent around 16 months of age.









Today


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

He looks great!What a handsome guy.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Don't they grow up so fast. Love his coloring, he's beautiful.


----------



## DogSupport (Mar 21, 2016)

He is 17 months.. still a teenager. And his body is big.
Have you give any training to him? e.g: obedience, agility, tracking, etc.


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

Thank you guys!



DogSupport said:


> He is 17 months.. still a teenager. And his body is big.
> Have you give any training to him? e.g: obedience, agility, tracking, etc.


Yes! He's the type that you have to keep busy. He has his RN, SDA FO, CGC, and we're going for his BH and SDA P1 this month.

He also does service work, bikejoring, and dock jumping.


----------

